# Does soap go bad?



## Foxwood_Meadows

Hi all
Just the other day I found a box filled with old bars of Fels Naptha and Zote. It's probably been there for about 6 or 7 years, I suspect. It seems ok, doesn't smell funny or anything. Do you think it's still good to use in laundry? Not sure if soap goes bad.


----------



## Ceilismom

There shouldn't be any fats left after the saponification process (a handmade super-fatted soap might be a different story) to go rancid. The drier a bar of soap is, the longer it lasts, and the easier it should be to grate up if you're making laundry detergent with it.


----------



## lathermaker

Fels Naptha and Zote are detergent bars. There aren't any extra oils floating free to go rancid like in a handmade soap. If it looks good and doesn't smell funky...go ahead and use it.


----------



## missythemom

I would use it.


----------



## mekasmom

Foxwood_Meadows said:


> Hi all
> Just the other day I found a box filled with old bars of Fels Naptha and Zote. It's probably been there for about 6 or 7 years, I suspect. It seems ok, doesn't smell funny or anything. Do you think it's still good to use in laundry? Not sure if soap goes bad.


It is still fine. I would use it in a second even if it were 67yrs old.


----------



## Janis R

So doesn't go bad.
Has anyone grated Zote to use for laundry soap? I grated some and it was very greasy, didn't grate finely and wouldn't melt.


----------

